# Schooling



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

joef said:


> Im in the cleveland, ohio area
> Does any one know of local schools where I can get structered wirirng classes. Im not looking for a degree or two year course, maybe just a short class on basics. I would like to see if this is what I want to do as a trade.
> Then I will look into a more detailed school on what I like.
> Thanks,


Look here and Welcome to the forum...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

http://en.askedu.net/city/Cleveland/Cabling_1.htm

http://com.ohio.gov/dico/about.aspx


----------

